
Ask HN: What tools do you use to search for Meetups? - skmurphy
I find the search capabilities on Meetup and Eventbrite to be woefully inadequate. Is anyone aware of or developing good third party options for searching either or both sites for events?
======
MartyAghajanyan
If you are looking for tech events you can use
[https://techevents.co/](https://techevents.co/) aggregator. Right now it
collects events from Meetup, Eventbrite, Lanyrd, Facebook, and shows in one
place by providing easy search and ordering by attendees count to be able to
see popular events.

Full disclosure: I'm the creator of TechEvents.co

~~~
jamesmp98
:( still hardly anything near me

~~~
MartyAghajanyan
In which city are you?

~~~
jamesmp98
Columbia, SC. It has to be about the smallest capital city I've ever seen.
Most of the events here I already attend or are intended for middle /
highschool students.

------
skmurphy
I am not actively working on or associated with any efforts to build a search
app for Meetups but would be happy to pay to use a good one. Contact info in
profile if you are looking for beta users / early adopters.

